# Bachelor's Degree



## nugent

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one

bachelor's degree        nm    baccalauréat (examen terminal (lycée))

I thought lycée meant 'high school' ? 
A bachelor's degree is after four years of Unversity .. How does this translate to a French degree ?

Thanks !
Nuge


----------



## grm33223

I think you are right, there is an error in the dictionary here. A BA/BSc are usually translated as a _Licence_, je crois.


----------



## balaam

since bologna's accord, all santioned three years superior. study are called bachelor. the old term was graduat (in belgium) or licence (in france). [and the reverse for 5 years superior study]

the fact is France use the bachelor for the final high school degree. bologna directives are a mess, really.
it all start because italian accountant was titled "doctor", the very title of Medics.


----------



## Aoyama

Two words are mixed here : bachelor originally means unmarried (célibataire) and "bachelier", the title nowadays obtained when getting the baccalauréat (baccalaureate in english, with a somewhat different meaning), etymology derived from Bacchus and laurel leaves crown given as a mark of distinction. The bac[calauréat] is the examination ending high school but also allowing entrance to french universities, it is, therefore, the* first university examination* (though it is in fact taken at the end of high school - lycée, _before_ actually entering university).
But the exact meaning _in french_ of the english "bachelor degree" (or B.A, B.S etc.) is *licence* de lettres (or _ès_ lettres), de sciences etc.


----------



## cnap

Aoyama:  Thanks for clearing up the confusion about the Bachelor's Degree and providing the French term for the equivalent. I've been wondering about that for years.


----------



## Aoyama

Happy that this found its way . Better late then ...


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Licence, Maitrise, Doctorat d'apres le gouvernement apres les changements recents dans le systeme universitaire.


----------



## metronum

Eh oui, à notre plus grand regret le "DEUG" a disparu...sniff


----------



## vina

cnap said:


> Aoyama: Thanks for clearing up the confusion about the Bachelor's Degree and providing the French term for the equivalent. I've been wondering about that for years.


 
me too


----------



## Fred_C

Hi.
I heard that in Quebec, the term "baccalauréat" is used to name a university degree. Perhaps that is why you found this term in the dictionary.


----------



## Locas

Je cherche l'équivalent au Québec pour le «Bachelor's degree» américain, ainsi que l'équivalent de «college education» dans le contexte suivant : «African-Americans with below coolege education make a noticeable difference to local earnings...» Merci ! Estce que college pourrait être les études secondaires, ou si c'est plus avancé ???


----------



## Deb Worton

Je pense que c'est le Diplôme.
Deb


----------



## RuK

Bachelor's Degree - licence.
College education - éducation universitaire.


----------



## Locas

Merci Ruk. Encore une fois, tu es mon sauveur... Thank You !


----------



## Hamadi

En France, la licence est l'equivalent d'un Bachelor degree, mais au Canada, on dirait "bac"


----------



## mojito

Hi all,

On a French CV, could you say "licence de Chimie (majeur) avec Français (mineur), équivalent Bac +3. Mention bien" for BSc Chemistry with French (major/minor), 2:1? And is this how it would be usually be phrased?

Many thanks
Katy


----------



## Sebastien_NYC

I wouldn't use major/minor since they for won't mean anything for your future French employers.

You could say "*Licence de chimie avec spécialisation en fran**çais, equivalent Bac+3, mention bien*"


----------



## francofou2

Je suis en train de rédiger une lettre d'intention pour ma demande d'admission à une université au Québec.  Je veux dire "bachelor's degree" mais je ne connais pas les termes employés pour désigner les niveaux de formation au Canada.  Je suis américain.  Quel mot français devrais-je employer dans ma lettre?  Quel mot au Québec équivaut au mot aux E-U?

Merci d'avance!  Veuillez corriger mes erreurs s'il y en a! 

Francofou2


----------



## OLN

Hello

C'est mon tour de m'y coller. 

As-tu consulté au préalable la page"*resources*"en cliquant ici-bas ?
Elle propose une page  "*school systems*" pour divers pays.


----------



## bh7

<http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?id=1874>


----------



## wildan1

_bachelier ès arts = B.A._

This is a specifically Canadian term; in Europe _bachelier_ refers to someone with a high school degree--having only passed the _baccalauréat_ (university entrance) exam.


----------



## keumar83

francofou2 said:


> Je suis en train de rédiger une lettre d'intention pour ma demande d'admission à une université au Québec. Je veux dire "bachelor's degree" mais je ne connais pas les termes employés pour désigner les niveaux de formation au Canada. Je suis américain. Quel mot français devrais-je employer dans ma lettre? Quel mot au Québec équivaut au mot aux E-U?
> 
> Merci d'avance! Veuillez corriger mes erreurs s'il y en a!
> 
> Francofou2


 
Comme ta demande est destinée au Québec, il te faut donc rédiger ta lettre en t'adaptant au système canadien et plus précisément québecois. Mais là-encore, ce n'est pas facile de choisir un terme français québecois ! Le terme équivalent serait "_baccalauréat_" mais attention : aux Etats-Unis et au Canada, à l'exception du Québec, le _bachelor's degree_ correspond à 4 ans d'études postsecondaires (en France, ancienne _maîtrise_) alors qu'au Québec, comme dans le système français (_licence_), ça correspond à 3 ans. Donc il faudrait mettre "baccalauréat en 4 ans" (en précisant _bachelor's honours degree_ pour que ce soit plus clair sans doute).


----------



## wildan1

keumar83 said:


> attention : aux Etats-Unis et au Canada, à l'exception du Québec, le _bachelor's degree_ correspond à 4 ans d'études postsecondaires (en France, ancienne _maîtrise_) alors qu'au Québec, comme dans le système français (_licence_), ça correspond à 3 ans. Donc il faudrait mettre "baccalauréat en 4 ans" (en précisant _bachelor's honours degree_ pour que ce soit plus clair sans doute).


 
Ce n'est pas exactement vrai, keumar, car d'après ce que je comprends, l'entrée à l'université est précédée par 2 années de cégep au Québec, qui correspondent à une 12ème et 13ème années scolaires avant les 3 années d'études de bachelier/B.A. Donc en fin de compte, le nombre d'années d'étude est pareil qu'aux USA: 11+2+3 au lieu de 12+4.

Le cas pareil existe en Ontario, je crois.

(Un Canadien saura sûrement mieux expliquer que nous deux, keumar) Anyone out there?


----------



## bh7

Wildan a tout à fait raison en ce qui concerne les systèmes d'éducation au Québec et en Ontario.


----------



## leosmith

My French tutor, from Paris, says that the term "maitrise" is used for a 4 year degree in France, rather than the term "license". Can someone from France confirm?


----------



## Aoyama

> My French tutor, from Paris, says that the term "ma*î*trise" is used for a 4 year degree in France, rather than the term "licen*c*e".


Basically that is true, though things may vary, nowadays.
A "licence", which normally took 3 years in the past, can require 4 years of studies now.
Likewise, a "maîtrise", which could be achieved in 4 years, may take 5 years.
To complicate things a bit further, many French Universities are now offering "mastère" courses, which are higher than "maîtrise" and may require 5 to 6 years.


----------



## balaam

Pour l'anecdote, en Belgique la licence était de cinq ans alors que le graduat en durait trois. c'est à dire l'inverse de la France. j'ai rencontré un recruteur français dépité qui était venu à l'Université Libre de Bruxelles pour recruter des "gradués" en informatique et n'en trouvait pas un seul.

maintenant le supérieur court est devenu "bachelier" et le supérieur long "maîtrise". Mais les vieilles habitudes ont la vie dure.


----------



## toban

bh7 said:


> Wildan a tout à fait raison en ce qui concerne les systèmes d'éducation au Québec et en Ontario.



If you click that link for the Ontario education system, you'll see that the O.A.C. (aka "grade 13") no longer exists. Students in Ontario now complete high school after the twelfth grade and can go directly to university. Québec is still different from the rest of Canada, with 11 + 2 years required before students can go to university.



wildan1 said:


> bachelier ès arts = B.A.
> 
> This is a specifically Canadian term; in Europe bachelier refers to someone with a high school degree--having only passed the baccalauréat (university entrance) exam.



In Canadian English, we see Bachelor of Arts (or Bachelor of Science or Engineering or Nursing or what have you). In Canadian French, I've seen _bachelier ès arts_, but never heard anyone say it. People generally understand "_arts_" in French as "visual arts" (as opposed to "_lettres_"). I usually just say "Baccalauréat en [name of major]," and am more easily understood. 

A couple of examples:
At l'Université Laval, there is a program entitled as Baccalauréat intégré en littératures et philosophie (B.A.). I imagine the "B.A." stands for "Bachelier ès arts," but it's not specified.
At UQAM, there is a Baccalauréat en études littéraires that leads to a "Bachelier ès arts, B.A."

As far as I know, _Bachelier ès arts_ appears on the diploma, but _Baccalauréat en [Matière]_ is used virtually everywhere else.


----------



## wildan1

Whether speaking about the terms as understood in France or in Quebec, isn't _un bachelier_ simply someone who earns_ un baccalauréat_?


----------



## toban

keumar83 said:


> Le terme équivalent serait "_baccalauréat_" mais attention : aux Etats-Unis et au Canada, à l'exception du Québec, le _bachelor's degree_ correspond à 4 ans d'études postsecondaires (en France, ancienne _maîtrise_) alors qu'au Québec, comme dans le système français (_licence_), ça correspond à 3 ans. Donc il faudrait mettre "baccalauréat en 4 ans" (en précisant _bachelor's honours degree_ pour que ce soit plus clair sans doute).



In English Canada as well as in Québec, there are three-year *and* four-year bachelor's / _baccalauréat_ programs.


----------



## balaam

wildan1 said:


> Whether speaking about the terms as understood in France or in Quebec, isn't _un bachelier_ simply someone who earns_ un baccalauréat_?



indeed. but the definition of a baccalauréat changed some years ago with the european compliance.

now, it mean "higher education, short lenght".
most frenchmen still believe it means "last year of high school".


----------

